

Replace your proprietary BiOS with Libreboot - Tsiolkovsky
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/licensing/replace-your-proprietary-bios-with-libreboot

======
em3rgent0rdr
I bought a used X60s off ebay for $40 and installed libreboot. Boots very fast
(seems immediate for human) into grub. I replaced wifi with atheros so doesn't
need any propreitary code at all! Works fine without microcode update.

